# Ovulation Pain - CD8



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi All,
Hope you can help me, im in alot of pain at the moment and i have finished AF, me and DH had BMS this afternoon (really sorry for tmi) 
Could i be ovulating? im not sure whether to do OPK test as i have pcos and know they arnt good.

Please help as im not familiar with my womanlys at the moment xxxx


----------



## MrsNewman (Feb 27, 2007)

Hiya, 

I too have PCOS and i take a test every month just to see but i have NEVER EVER had a positive ovulation stick!! 
Im not very good with all the fertility stuff yet so im not very sure when fertile days are etc so cant really help u there but maybe its worth while having some BMS in the next few days just in case??

Keeley xx


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Keeley,
Thanks for your reply, ive had positive ov tests when i was on AF -so i know they arnt accurate, ive had negative ones since. Ive started temping my BBT and its been higher around CD11-CD13 so i think i i might be ovulating so we have had loads of BMS lol. i think my problem is as ive waited years to get to this fertility stage and ive just had my first round of  clomid im hoping it will be my first month to get my BFP - i know im being unrealistic but thats i feel. i know all the ladies want the same as i do for themselves but i just want this so bad.

You seem in the same as me hun, I too am 25 and had PCOS for 7 years. Hope to hear more from you.

x


----------



## MrsNewman (Feb 27, 2007)

Hiya,

Yeah we seem to be in a similar position, similar age etc. Have u ever been pregnant before? To be honest the only thing that keeps my spirits up these days is that i managed a natural pregnancy, although that was 4 years ago! Unfortunately that didnt work out but fingers crossed or us ah.

Im actually on a major mission to lose weight and ive lost a stone this month so im hoping this is gonna really help. Are u taking metformin too?

Tell me more of your story, im nosey!

Keeley xx


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Morning Hun,

Im on CD14 and ive had a huge surge this morning lol its jumped from 97.10 to 98.60 (Could that indicate that i may be ovulating?)
I have been feeling really sick for 2 days and had some signs of ovulation? 

I have PCOS and ENDO so i am trying to combat the two.  I have never been pregnant, my periods are very rare, only about 2 a year if im lucky ive gone 3 years without one!
I was on Met in May and was taking it for 6 weeks but i had a hen party to go to so i stopped taking it and then i was on my first round of clomid, ive lost some weight myself and although ive always been a size 12 i was bulging to a 14 and i noticed my PCOS symptoms got worse like more hair and my skin was horrid! I have lost 11lb so far and my partner is taking on the challenge himself to lost weight so we are both eating healthy now and since ive stopped near all my sugar intake an only drink water i have noticed that my body doesnt crave it anymore infact the thought churns my stomach lol.
Its kind of wierd as ive lived with it for most of my womanly years i dont know any different. 

I belive that clomid is helping me, i feel that it is anyway. i will only know on my day21 blood test if i have for sure.

Wow congratulations on losing a stone, i hope to lost more weight steadily, i enjoy walking which is something i have never enjoyed but when you got hope for something it gives you the inner strength, Clomid has affected my moods -which at first i didnt think it did but i was quite nasty to my partner and he took it quite well. What else would you like to know? tell me more of you? what CD are you on and have you started clomid now?

Amy xxx


----------



## MrsNewman (Feb 27, 2007)

Hiya Amy,

Ive just checked me calender and im actually on CD14 as well! I havent actually taken clomid yet, i start at the end of the month hopefully when my next period comes. I take it your period is around the same time as mine then so might be able to be cycle buddies?

Ive been overweight all my adult life so im used to it and to be honest im quite comfortbale with the size i am (1 but if i have to lose weight to be able to at least try for a baby then thats exactly what im prepared to do. I recently gave up my job as it was so stressful and want to concentrate the next few months on clomid. Im worried im gonna suffer the side effects quite badly as i have enough of them with clomid! Thought it was best to stay relaxed and concentrate on losing weight etc.

How long have u been actively trying? 

Keeley xx


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey Chick

Im so chuffed that we are matching CD's  
You sound like you have regular cycles? Im not sure when i should be doing the 2WW? i know ive become BBT Addicted lol but i suppose if yuo are going to be in a situation and try then you need to monitor how your cycles work?
Im hoping that my cycles will become more regular however one thing is confusing me and thats if i dont come on then am i expected to take Provera again to bring on AF? Ive only just got my head round taking clomid and now im not sure what my docs are going to do next?
Im too comfortable with my size although the only thing i hate which really affects how i look at myself is the hair i get on my stomach and around my nipples (sorry for tmi) i have to pluck them out but some get ingrown and leave nasty scars. Im just glad my bloke loves me for me. i notice that the hair on my legs are quite manly too.

How are you managing when you gave up your job? i really wish i could afford to do that also but my boyfriend got made redundant in May and hes decided to go to college to better himself so we have also decided that if/when we do get our BFP then he will be a house hubby and i will go back to work -which im quite happy to do.
As my AF is far and few, when i do get periods im in agony and really moody. So me being on clomid as really brought out a new personality lol, im sure you will be fine - every woman is different and how their bodies response to it is.
Its kinda wierd because my partner already has 2 children from a previous relationship and we have been together 3 years and although ive always been honest with what ive wanted becuase of my condition we have never used anything and we have been on the list with the fertility doctors and it was only when i was prescribed clomid that we both began to take TTC seriously becuase we knew then we are having the proper help.
When we have BMS its quite funny now as it is different now. we are both very excited and doing all we can by eating healthy and taking folic acide etc.
Im really bad at remembering to take tablets and i know folic acid is a must but i keep forgetting. Help do you have any tips?
Are you taking any other tabs to help with TTC?

If you are on MSN it would be lovely to carry on talking to you - heres mine? [email protected]


Lotsa love Amy xx


----------



## MrsNewman (Feb 27, 2007)

Evening Amy, 

Quite strange how we've ended up being cycle buddies  

To be honest with u Amy, i have no idea when the 2ww is?! Im so new to all this that i havent really got used to it all yet. Im looking for a good thermometer on Ebay but dont really know what the best one is. I have been having regular AF for about 4 months now which i hope is a good sign. I was the same as u before that, only every few months whenever my body felt like it! But hoping they stay regularish now.

I absolutely HATE the extra hair that we get, thats definately the worst thing about it all. I have to pluck my chin every day and it does my nut in at times! Suppose we just get used to it though ah.

We are managing at the mo with money as my partner has a good job and we have a little bit of savings so for a few months we should be fine. 

Im the same as u with my periods, im a right moody cow! My DP always knows a week in advance if im about to AF  

To be honest, i havent even thought to take any other meds, just metformin which im taking 500mg three times a day. I really should get some folic acid i guess. We're both really trying to eat more healthily but its very hard aint it. We have to change our whole lives for something we want when some people can do it so easily. It must be hard for u, if u dont mind me saying, with your partner having kids already. Ive got a baby niece and i do find it quite difficult when im having a bad day.

Where do u live? I have MSN. Mine is [email protected]

Keeley xx


----------

